#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα Υπολογισμού προστίμων Ν.4178/2013-v.1.6a(ενημερωση)

## andr1941

Κόστος 20¤+ΦΠΑ μέσω των μεθόδων που αναφέρονται στην έκδοση v1.6 του προγράμματος.

----------

